# Need help contacting matt79



## Matus (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello,

let me tell you a little story. Matt (*matt79*) kindly lended me his Kato 240 mm dragon guyto. That was in October 2014. He is not a regular around here, but usually shows about once a month (he is a lot on the go). By the end of the year it was definitely time to return the knife, but I only heard from Matt beginning of March. So I have packed up the knife only to realize that I do not have Matt's address - only knowing he lives in Germany. Since then I have been trying to contact him - even got help from mods. who have sent him an email - but until today I did not hear from him. I feel really bad to not have returned the knife yet.

At this point I would like to ask whether anyone here knows him personally and has any chance of contacting him. 

thank you for your help.

Matt - if you see this please just send me your address.


----------



## Matus (May 8, 2015)

... bump ... does nobody know Matt around here ?


----------



## Von blewitt (May 8, 2015)

Maybe try Maksim? If he sold Matt the dragon maybe he has a record of the address?


----------



## mhpr262 (May 8, 2015)

Maybe you could ask (and/or do a search for the username) on messerforum.net? I suspect there is a good chance that a German on a US knife forum is also active on a German forum.

Btw no need to feel bad if he hasn't contacted you yet. If he hasn't given you his address and a fixed date by which you have to send the knife back it's up to him to contact you.


----------



## Matus (May 8, 2015)

Thank you, I will drop Maxim an email. I am not active on German knife fora, so I would have to register to make some search there.

EDIT: Should anyone know full name of matt79 please let me know (I would get to know his name anyhow if I ever get his address) - that could allow me to search for him in different manner and maybe find a telephone number or something.


----------



## mark76 (May 8, 2015)

I have his address. He's moved to The Netherlands. :wink:

Bit of a strange story. Who would not want a Kato dragon back. Success in finding him!


----------



## Matus (Jun 17, 2015)

Bump 

Matt was not around since 4th of March (when he PM'd me that it is time to return the knife). I can not help but think that he is in some trouble. If that was not the case I am sure he would have contacted me already. If anyone has any information about him please let me know. He is a pro cook from Berlin.


----------



## Sabaki (Jun 20, 2015)

I really hope this turn's out ok in the end


----------



## Matus (Apr 21, 2016)

I have not heard from Matt, but I have just checked his last activity here on KKF and apparently he has sent a PM to someone on 21st of December 2015 (!) - so he is out there and alive. I would just like to ask again if any of you has any contact with him - I still have his knife that I would like to return.


----------

